

Lies, Damned Lies, and Medical Science - sprachspiel
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2010/11/lies-damned-lies-and-medical-science/8269/

======
Mz
_Researchers headed into their studies wanting certain results—and, lo and
behold, they were getting them._

<sarcasm> Gee, I'm so shocked.</sarcasm> \-- says the lady who is getting well
when doctors have said "People like you don't get well".

